# how old/young to board a puppy??



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

i just found out i need to take a 2-3 day trip a week after i bring home a new puppy, so it will be ~9 weeks old. the wife will be gone too. i really dont want to board a puppy at a commercial kennel less than a week after i get it, one because i want to be with it getting him used to the new home, and two i am just not really cool on putting it in a kennel so young with all the other dogs and whatever they could be carrying.

are my fears ungrounded? any suggestions?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

would it be possible to delay bringing the pup home until after your trip?


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Juli H said:


> would it be possible to delay bringing the pup home until after your trip?


 
This would be my suggestion as well. A few more days with the breeder should be easily accomodated by them, and not that spendy for you. I'd at least visit with them about it, before finding another solution.

Good luck,

UB


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I wouldn't take a chance of boarding a 9 week old pup. Here at our kennel, when one of my clients have a pup and must go out of town, the baby is kept in the house. 

If the breeder can't keep the pup for the extra time, any chance of a friend caring for him while you are gone?


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I wouldn't take a chance of boarding a 9 week old pup. Here at our kennel, when one of my clients have a pup and must go out of town, the baby is kept in the house.
> 
> If the breeder can't keep the pup for the extra time, any chance of a friend caring for him while you are gone?


thats what i am aiming for - a friend - ....the breeder is 6 hours away, and schedules after that time are conflicting. sucky problem to have.....

but the verdict is no boarding. thats pretty much what i felt and now its confirmed. thanks all.....


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have kept pups for as much as 3-4 weeks to help purchasers that are going to be away. I would never want a nine week old staying in a kennel. Talk to the breeder, or find a friend. You might even find someone here who lives near you, knows how to care for a puppy, and is willing to help.


----------



## montysdog (Oct 11, 2009)

I have this same problem. My wife and I planned a trip to Egypt over Christmas break, but the puppy that was supposed to come home with us in August is now due to come home a week before Christmas! So we called the breeder and she was more than happy to hold the puppy for us until we return from Egypt. You might find that your breeder is willing to do the same since most will only want what's best for the puppy and it's usually not the best thing to pass them around at such a young age. 

Good Luck!

Chris Bennett


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

montysdog said:


> I have this same problem. My wife and I planned a trip to Egypt over Christmas break, but the puppy that was supposed to come home with us in August is now due to come home a week before Christmas! So we called the breeder and she was more than happy to hold the puppy for us until we return from Egypt. You might find that your breeder is willing to do the same since most will only want what's best for the puppy and it's usually not the best thing to pass them around at such a young age.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Chris Bennett



i hear ya i hear ya....but with a 6 hour drive etc etc its all;l a mess.....


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Boarding kennels around here wouldn't take a 9 wk old anyhow. They have to had all their shots for parvo and distemper, plus bordetella at least prior to boarding. They may forego rabies only because it's not been a problem for so long here. 

Agree, ask a friend/training partner to care for puppy if it's only a few days.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

david gibson said:


> i hear ya i hear ya....but with a 6 hour drive etc etc its all;l a mess.....


I hear you. 

PAY your breeder a boarding fee to keep the pup longer.


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

Training group have a spot for 3 days?


----------



## retrieverman (May 20, 2009)

The kennel I use 
will not board a dog until it is at least six monthe old, which is a good policy. I would try to find a friend who would stay at your home to house/dog sit. Nine weeks is too young for boarding.


----------

